# Messages from Capt. Billy Sandifer concerning PINS/shark fishing, driving



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

Article from a Rio Grande Valley Newspaper

*Drivers Reportedly Adding to Risks for Endangered Species*
Wednesday , June 04, 2008 Posted: 05:04 PM

*Endangered Turtles; Reptiles nesting on SPI*

SOUTH PADRE ISLAND - Drivers are reportedly putting endangered Ridley Sea Turtles at risk. The reptiles are nesting on South Padre Island. NEWS CHANNEL 5 learned drivers aren't spotting the animals and running
them down. U.S. Fish and Wildlife officials are asking drivers to slow down and keep their eyes open. We're told killing one turtle could prevent the birth of hundreds of more. Biologist Jody Mays says, "The person that removed the eggs (from the turtle) said that there were follicles in her ovaries, which would indicate that this was not her last clutch. She was going to have another." Once a turtle nests, the eggs are taken to a safe place by biologists and nurtured until they hatch. But people have also created an obstacle there. They've been tampering with the corral, which is often used as a safe place for the eggs.

*The below e-mail received last nite is from an absolutely 100% truthful source:*

Billy:

There was a second fatality of a nesting Kemp's on South Padre. Also, someone broke into their corral and removed the corralitos (little screens that trap the hatchlings so that they do not get eaten by crabs).

I also wanted to pass along that one of our patrollers stopped to inform some beach users about nesting on a nesting day a little over a week ago. He was fishing and said that either he or some one he knows cover up tracks when they see them in hopes that the turtle patrollers will then not be able to find them, because of their fear regarding future beach access. He mentioned one instance when they did it but the turtle patroller came up and found the turtle.

Years ago I heard that people fishing were not reporting nesting because of the same fear. It would be unfortunate if it is true and does not help matters. There is no doubt that turtles are nesting in increasing numbers and they are not going away. The best thing now is for the patrollers to find the nesters through either their own observations or reports, so that we do not have fatalities like on South Padre this year.

*Another e-mail received last nite.06 June, 08*

First Leatherback Turtle nest found in Texas in Decades found 06 June, 08

This morning an update was sent that a green turtle nest was located at Padre Island National Seashore today. This is the first leatherback nest recorded on the Texas coast since the 1930's. The only other leatherback nests that have been recorded on the Texas coast were from the 1920's and 1930's at what was later designated as Padre Island National Seashore. The historic leatherback nests were from the Little and Big Shell area of the National Seashore and this nest was located in that vicinity.

*Another e-mail from last nite:*

Billy,

As my earlier notification indicated, a leatherback nest was found at the park today. On the same note with the beach driving issue, people need to slow down at night too for the other four sea turtle species that have been documented nesting here, that nest mostly at night.

A nesting loggerhead was killed when she was struck by a vehicle on the Bolivar Peninsula several years ago.

Who knows whether this turtle was just passing through after nesting elsewhere or whether she indeed will return. They typically do not emerge far from the water for nesting and they need a deepwater approach and high surf to help wash them onto the beach. The conditions were likely optimal early this morning with our very high tides and heavy surf. All Texas records are from or near Little and Big Shell, so look extra closely there for huge tracks that do not come out of the water very far. If she is coming back it could be in 8-12 days.

*Now for my personal statement:*

There is no one who loves being able to drive on PINS more than me on this planet. It's simple enough and I can justify the statement in a one liner.

*IF THERE WAS THEY WOULD HAVE GIVEN UP ANY CHANCE OF EVER HAVING ANY FINANCIAL SECURITY WHATSOEVER AND BE GUIDING JUST SO THEY COULD BE DOWN THERE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE; JUST AS I DID IN 1989. *

I am so proud of the conservation ethic exhibited by beach fishermen and particularly the shark fishermen of today BUT while we go into a rage at ol' pics of huge dead sharks hung for ego and display only and quickly condemn these acts as unacceptable we continue to drive at high rates of speeds on PINS.

Regardless of whom or what is threatened by this inappropriate behavior. Just as the ol' time shark fishermen killed large sharks without regard(relating to a discussion on http://www.ExtremeCoast.com). As far as this fisherman telling a NATIONAL PARK SERVICE TURTLE TECHNICIAN that fishermen were intentionally hiding turtle tracks from them to preserve their privilege of driving on the beach I am absolutely stunned. Sounds like "whiskey talk" to me BUT do you realize the damage that conservation does in jeopardizing our continued privilege of not only driving on PINS beaches BUT MAYBE EVEN ALL TEXAS BEACHES during Sea Turtle Nesting Season?

*IF WE ARE GOING TO CONTINUE TO DRIVE ON PINS IT IS ABSOLUTELY IMPERATIVE THAT WE CHANGE OUR BEHAVIORS CONCERNING SPEEDING ON THE BEACH. IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT WE S-L-O-W DOWN, AND BE GOOD STEWARDS OF THAT ENVIRONMENT AND THAT WE DO ANY AND EVERYTHING WE CAN TO AID THE TURTLE RECOVERY PROGRAM. *

You know as well as I do that if these negative acts continue PINS will HAVE to do something to stop them. I just found a good deal on a suburban to use as a full time beach truck so I don't have to pull the panga and do beach charters with just one. Going to have to borrow the money to buy it. Sure hope I have a place to use it.

Capt. Billy L. Sandifer Guide PINS and your biggest supporter.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Saw a special on pins and Sandifer on the outdoor channel this morning.


----------



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

*The Kemp's Ridley Sea Turtles were killed on SPI (South Padre Island), not PINS (Padre Island National Sea Shore.)*


*There are actually 4 species of sea turtles that can and do nest along the Texas beaches.*

Speed is always a factor on PINS and on beaches on North or South Padre Island. If more turtles are killed, beach access can be closed to driving.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

I am assuming we are in the midst of the it, but out of curiosity.... when does the typical nesting season run down on PINS?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

roughly April - July... to the best of my knowledge there hasn't been a documented vehicular killing of a turtle at PINS in recent history... unlike Hatteras, PINS HAS an ORV driving plan that complies, yada, yada... furthermore, Plovers and turtles are 2 entirely different animals with totslly different nesting habits... we all need to be attentive when driving, AND watch our speed... but having recently seen my first nesting turtle, I am convinced I may have driven past dozens in the past... they are extremely difficult to see... with their increasing numbers the chances for running over one are skyrocketing... it is inevitable... however, one dead turtle doesn't necessarily mean the feds can slam a beach down to vehicular access... I think its way more complicated than that... nevermind PINS isn't even a traditional nesting area for them (the eggs were brought up from MX and the turtles naturally returned)... the feds would have to weigh the threat to turtles against the recreational value for visitors... with the nesting turtles numbers increasing at an incredible rate we may actually have to run over a whole lot of them before we were even considered a threat... at the end of the day, unless you run one over, you don't ruin its habitat, or disturb them from laying eggs... plovers supposedly don't return to a nest if they are run off, or they will abandon eggs... shiite, they bang tags in turtle WHILE they are laying eggs! The one I got to watch laying recently had 3 separate tags and a chip... they are still endangered and deserve our utmost respect and protection, but it may be a stretch to assume they are going to close PINS (or any other island) for half a year because a couple turtles get smacked... but since it happened, the state and Cameron County would be wise to up signage and enforcement at SPI in a response to the latest events... stranger things have happened for sure, but at the current moment, the real danger to turtles is not vehicles but long lines and nets


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

*In regards to driving on the beach...*

It is nice to have a reminder of we all need to slow down on the beach, however it seems that they need to set up speed traps and actually do something about. it. The majority of the beach folks drive at a reasonable speed. It's the small percentage that ruin it for everyone.

I always worry about one of my kids being hit by a speeding car, when I go by someones camp I will drive around or crawl through it.

I would bet the majority of the folks speeding down the beach are great DUI canidates and should be arrrested.

Alright I'm all fired up now and will stop, I'm sure most of you feel the same way...


----------

